# Radios not working!



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

I am having trouble with my radio, I just got back to stock in an attempt to get my am fm radio working without luck.

My baseband is: CDMA_N_5.11.0lp LTEDC_U_9.11.0 is this the right one?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Roboginger (Dec 29, 2011)

Nevermind this toi

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------

